# Bundyanne's been to craft!!



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I did something most unusual this morning - I attended a 'craft and chit-chat' group.
I was collected from my home just after 9.30am and taken to the ComLink venue collecting three other ladies en route.
I had 'taken the plunge' and joined about twelve other ladies and one man and we learnt how to make paper beads!!
We had a selection of paper strips cut up from junk mail or old magazines and each strip was tapered from 2cm down to nothing and was the length of the magazine page.
We carefully rolled the paper, beginning with the wider end, around a wooden skewer until we reached the end of the strip of paper and then we glue the end so it would not unravel.
When we had finished loading our skewers the 'teacher' then took them outside and gave them a good spray with aerosol gloss spray, but we will have to spray them again for extra sheen.
You carefully slip the 'beads' off the skewer and thread them on suitable thread and make a necklace or bracelets.
While we were doing our 'craft' we all talked non-stop and as you all know I am a very good talker.
It was a fun morning for me and I have made yet another group of friends. I will go again in a fortnights time when we are going to do more 'beads'.
During the morning we had morning tea and when the organizer asked for a volunteer to bring morning tea next time guess who put up their hand - me!!
I had fun!!!
After the morning concluded Helen, the ComLink volunteer driver brought me home and my morning outing only cost me the grand sum of $10!! How good is that?
When I came home I photographed my effort, such as it is!!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Don't you just love learning new crafts. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Can't believe mere paper can be turned into something this pretty!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we made those beads in primary school I think as it was in the WW2 time, craft supplies were non existent.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Wasn't it fun? I made paper beads at a craft class a few months ago. We also had a lot of fun.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

So fun to learn new crafts and make new friends. Glad you had such a wonderful time. Your beads look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cakes said:


> we made those beads in primary school I think as it was in the WW2 time, craft supplies were non existent.


Yep, everything old is new again.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad you had lots of fun bundyanne. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad you had a great time . It's looking good and I can't wait to see the finished product .


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice too. You will be able to make lovey necklaces and bangles.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

You are adorable, Bundy! 
I made those beads with my third grade classes a few years ago. (Not quite as good as yours!)&#128521;
A friend had a necklace of them on last week, they really make pretty jewelry!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish we lived in the same neighborhood ! It seems you're very sociable and up for new things-- recipes, different groups, traveling. I love doing a variety of socialization.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

My mom used to make them out of thin craft felt. Pretty!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Paper beads are fun to make. You can make many different shapes by cutting the paper to begin with.

If you Google "paper bead template", you will find some interesting variations.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really like all the colorful beads.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Your beads look really good. &#128077;


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

My gramma taught me to make these in the 30s and we dipped them in melted wax. I made a bead screen for a small window. Have fun making beads.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great outing, and such a reasonable cost to be chauffeured to and from, and have such a lovely time. 

I hope you'll post pictures of what you make from those beautiful beads.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

They are beautiful! Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow so glad you had a great time and learned something new. 

i think they turned out great


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fun, I've made them in the past too. Then brushed them with clear nail polish for a little extra protection.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool beads. I think you must bring fun and sunshine into any group you join.
Ellie


----------

